# cPRIME



## ottothedog (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anybody else heard of the cPRIME or used it? Tryed it out and it is awesome, want to know if anybody else has used it either.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChCgiSOd_TU


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 29, 2010)

WTF, serously? It's just a wristband? Complete BS. Same as the chinese magnet bracelets that you can buy out of the back of magazines.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 29, 2010)

it sounds like bs til you try it, it is amazing!


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I guess it's true that a sucker is born every day.


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Placebo effect most likely =/


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds like it but a was able to strech farther than ever before (its really weird)


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 29, 2010)

Does it make you cube faster?


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 29, 2010)

havent tried yet (its my friends cPRIME)


----------



## Gollum999 (Apr 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Placebo effect most likely =/



Probably this.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 29, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Well, I guess it's true that a sucker is born every day.



This.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2010)

An alternate opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Placebo effect most likely =/


+1


----------



## Escher (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## shelley (Apr 29, 2010)

I looked it up and couldn't find a straightforward explanation of how it works, just a lot of woo and pseudoscientific crap. If this weren't complete BS a nice simple explanation wouldn't be so elusive.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 29, 2010)

F'ckin magnets, how do they work??


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

ahahahahha


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2010)

> So people who take Gorgeouspil don't want kids. (You still can have kids. But you just don't want one.) A person who takes Gorgeouspil likes to concentrate his soul within his own body and does not wish to scatter his soul on to other bodies. So making babies is not desirable for people who take Gorgeouspil. Gorgeouspil allows a person to achieve unlimited beauty and unlimited youth. Meanwhile, it stops humans from unnecessary reproductions of more human beings.
> 
> Help bring this new technology to light. For the sake of mother nature, for the sake of millions of innocent animals, for the sake of your own future. Don't blindly let the unnecessary reproductions of more human beings ruin our home. Spread the word about Gorgeouspil.
> 
> As an immortal you have a duty to protect our planet. Let the spreading of words be your first mission



Oh em gee.
.-.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 29, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> F'ckin magnets, how do they work??



I am appalled by this video. Not only do they pass off the beauty of science as 'miracles', they also say they don't want to listen to scientists because they '**** them off'. How ignorant. But I'm sure they'll gladly listen to woo like 'alternative medicine' or the anti-vaxxers.


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh looky what you durn did. Now I want a Mythbusters episode about this >.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2010)

The placebo effect rocks. I'd be intrigued to see a study comparing C' wristbands to similar wristbands with no internals.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> The placebo effect rocks. I'd be intrigued to see a study comparing C' wristbands to similar wristbands with no internals.



I doubt the placebo effect even applies here. It's more likely that the people in that video are just not even trying until they wear the band. In fact, the article Mike posted referenced a personal trainer who says that about a different video:



> Just to be sure, though, we showed the video to a personal trainer who agreed with our assessment that the woman in the video is intentionally “pulling up short” on the first stretching attempt in order to make it appear that the bracelet provided her with enhanced flexibility.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2010)

Of course they're gonna do that in advertisements - it happens in infomercials all the time even for products that actually do something. However, real-life testimonials like the OP's are almost certainly due to the placebo effect. It's related, in a sense, since the placebo effect often does make someone try harder because they think something's giving them an advantage, and they want to make the most of it.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Of course they're gonna do that in advertisements - it happens in infomercials all the time even for products that actually do something.



Like this infomercial? 


The ideal test for this would be a double-blind test in which you have 2 groups of randomly selected people. You test the performance of each group at a base level (without a bracelet). Then you give group 1 a cPrime bracelet and group 2 a bracelet that looks like a cPrime bracelet, but is just a regular "non-performance-enhancing" bracelet. Test performance of the groups again. Analyze data.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 30, 2010)

when i first tried the c prime i had no clue what it was, and then all the sudden i could strech farther, they are supposed to come out in may so maybe we will find out the truth soon enough.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol Zach.


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 30, 2010)

shouldn't this thread be closed for spam or something? this is garbage


----------



## wing92 (Apr 30, 2010)

martin8768 said:


> shouldn't this thread be closed for spam or something? this is garbage



+1


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess anybody will believe anything to get a quick fix. I mean, some crappy bracelet is suppose to make me suck even less using a microchip that fires off neurons? Placebo, Placebo.... 
The mind can do wonderful things.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 30, 2010)

maybe it is placebo, tried going to far (streching) while wearing it and now it hurts really bad,


----------



## Quadrescence (Apr 30, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> maybe it is placebo, tried going to far (streching) while wearing it and now it hurts really bad,



I am honestly not sure if you are referring to techniques in order to increase the length of one's penis or not.

To me it sounds like so :fp. In all, just be happy with the parts God has given you.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6XJR9g9Acg


----------

